# LOTR theme park!



## YayGollum (Feb 1, 2002)

I have been doodling one when I should be studying. I need more creative names for stuff. There's a shop called Mathoms in the Shire section, of course restaurants called Green Dragon, Floating Log, and Prancing Pony. There would have to be some guy walking around selling pickles called Tom Bombadil pickles. There would be lots of places to buy armor and clothes. More ideas or is this just stupid?


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 1, 2002)

*who wants to invest?!*

No, this is not stupid. My first reaction to seeing the title of the thread was "oh, are they going to make one?" lol. They should.

If this a theme park, you're going to need some rides.. or lands to visit - that'd be easy . You basically need a whole Middle Earth set. 

Anyway... lets think. You could have Rodeo Rohan.  Maybe a Mines of Moria Maze. A Shoot The Orc stall. OH! A tree top walk through the Lothlorien woods.

EDIT: A Dwarf tossing contest!! (LLLLLMMMMAAAOO!!!) *wanders out of the thread giggling*


----------



## Wizdom (Feb 1, 2002)

you could have a super-man coaster ride.... named the bridge of Kazza-Du`m, or however you spell it.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 1, 2002)

I thought you were serious, because to me it seems to be the obvious thing to do with the sets in New Zealand. They made a resort out of the film set for Shaka Zulu (or whatever his name was) in South Africa. So you could make apartments out of the hobbit holes, or the tree-dwellings in Lothlorien. Does anyone know what (will) happen(ed) to the set in NZ?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 1, 2002)

I had thought of having an Old Forest maze, a roller coaster in Moria where it's like your in mining car things, probably one of those water rides for that river, there would have to be a Gollum restaurant where it would just be seafood.  Bill, I know nothing of the real world. sorry.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 6, 2002)

- Barad-Dur Tower of Terror- where you drop 500ft or something
- Anduin River Ride
- Rauros Falls Canoe Ride- like a log water ride
- Dress up as LOTR charcters booth
- The Nine merrygo round or a flying version
- Lothlorien Climbing Playground
I can think of toms more!


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 7, 2002)

Thank you, I thought that this was just another one of my ignored threads!  I tried to think of a place that had snowy mountains, some woods, rolling hills, and whatever other geographic features in LOTR, but I don't think there is such a place. I wanted to have a place where you could ski like Legolas probably could on the mountain. even though elves are evil.


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 10, 2002)

And after all that you could go for a pint in the Prancing Pony Bar and grill and look around the Bag End gift shop, where you can purchase mugs, hats and t-shirts saying "I went to Middle Earth and was given a good Tolkien to!"
There will also be the Pippin Rock Emporium and the Gaffer Gamgee Garden's picnic area.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 10, 2002)

You've forgotten Meriadoc's Herb & Weed Garden! Complete with guided tours and classes such as "learn how to make smoke rings", "the importance of Old Toby" and much more.

(_... was give a good Tolkien too!_ - LLMMAAOO!! Do they make those tshirts for real? Someone should. That's hysterical!)


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

*sound good*

there should be an archery booth where there will be a contest once every week or so. there should be an Ent game of some sort but i just can't think of what it should be called   ........


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 10, 2002)

... how many trees can you chop down in 10 minutes?


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 10, 2002)

there would be two places I would love to see:

Smaug's Treasure Mountain (where you get to poke around on a pile of treasure, and then woops Smaug comes back!)

You Fight the Balrog! (you stand on a thin bridge with a harness on, clash swords with a 30 ft. tall Balrog of fire, then the bridge breaks and you bungee jump into the abyss with the Balrog!)

cool  

And for the kids, you can answer riddles with Gollum _gollum_


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 11, 2002)

OH! I want to do the Balrog bungee jump!! Eonwe, that is such a cool idea! I'll be daydreaming about that all day....


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 12, 2002)

there could be a mine cart ride through the mines or moria like indians jones ride????


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 15, 2002)

Yay! My thread gave someone the idea of the Olympics coming to ME! Check out that thread. Probably all of the stuff happening there could happen here too.


----------



## Gillafish23 (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh!! And at night there could be fire works like Gandalf made in the FOTR!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks for resurrecting my thread! Yeah, fireworks like at Disney World. I wish I could go to Disney World! I ran out of ideas for this place too, though.


----------

